# Tax Advice Moving from Switzerland to France



## mwm (Jan 16, 2012)

I am looking for tax advice regarding move from Switzerland to France. 

Happy to pay a specialist if anybody could suggest. 

However here are my questions: 

Situation: I relocate to France in March 2012 but my family remains in Switzerland until mid-year 2012. I have earnings to be paid in 2012 in Switzerland which relate to activities in Switzerland prior to moving. 


Will I be required to pay tax in France on Swiss earned income? 

Does it matter when my family moves in determining which country tax rate would apply to Swiss earned income within 2012 calendar year? 

I am obligated under French law to declare worldwide income if that income was earned prior to moving to France?

Thanks !!


:help:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're putting yourself into a very awkward situation. Your tax residence depends on where your "centers of interest" are. Usually spending 183 days in a country is assumed to be evidence of residence (tax or otherwise), but other factors are taken into account, such as where your family is located and where you were resident when you did the work that you did to earn the money you're being paid.

If you're tax resident in France then yes, you do have to declare your worldwide income when filing French taxes.

There are just too many unknowns in your situation to be able to give you much advice here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

